
No Lean Season (YC W17) Named GiveWell Top Charity - rwalker
https://blog.ycombinator.com/no-lean-season-yc-w17-named-givewell-top-charity/
======
RoboTeddy
It's great to see that organizations can receive major funding if they can
provide strong evidence of efficacy! Kind of changes the landscape for people
thinking of starting projects. I doubt this'll be the last nonprofit to go
through YC and then receive top charity status from GiveWell.

